# ISFP, 4w5



## ArcticRainbows (Aug 12, 2010)

I am very new to the personality theory, but I am very interested in learning more, esp since I found this forum. From what I understand, it is common to test differently, and you are encouraged to take multiple tests and quizzes to try to find out what fits you best. Well everyone that I have taken has given me ISFP(more common)/ISTP, and 4w5. All of the results I have read pretty much describe me to a tee, I think. It's like discovering things about myself that have always been there, but I didn't realize.

Anyway, before I do more research, I want to know how y'all would describe this personality type. I want to hear it in real words, from real people, with real experience with this. I think it will give me an even better perspective than the "technical, professional, i know what i'm talking about because i studied it in college" opinion you find on a lot of websites out there.


----------

